# Fergus and his buddies go to the vets x



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What a trip for Pypers babies....










































Phew all done bro


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Aww they are so gorgeous. Looks like they were great at the vets. Well done doggies.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! What a lucky vet!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

fabulous photos...love that first one Karen :love-eyes:


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

They were all so well behaved and not one of them cried when they got their vaccination.A couple of them struggled a bit when they got their nails cut but that was about it,amazing little babies! xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good puppies.
Am loving Furgus's dip stick tail - hadn't noticed it on other photos


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww too too cute!! 

Love the wee red one sticking out their tongue  ... Is that the girl??

The wee red boy is an absolute dream too ... Yes I'll have one in each colour thank you!! 

xxx


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Omg...they are all so gorgeous!
Beautiful bundles of mischief

Val


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Awww too too cute!!
> 
> Love the wee red one sticking out their tongue  ... Is that the girl??
> 
> ...



The one sticking out his tongue is Billy the blue eyed boy,the most chilled pup ever! xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I didn't notice the chocolate dipped tail either..cuteness!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love looking at them... They are chunky and fluffy and lovely!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Glad all went well, I bet the vet was well impressed they are all so lovely, the golden ones are so sweet and Fergus and Cora are so stunning, can't wait to see how their markings go as they grow.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh I want Billy!!! 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mairi... You are awfully broody... Will you ever indulge again do you think?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh I know V Broody but I honestly don't know is the truth!!! 

Never say never..... 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fergus is sooooo looking forward to cuddling his Aunty Mairi


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ooh I can't wait to see those pics!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm looking forward to Lola meets Nina xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Fergus is sooooo looking forward to cuddling his Aunty Mairi


:jumping::jumping::jumping:

I cannot wait!!!!

Of course it will not help curtail my broodiness AT ALL!!!! 

Oh yes....The camera will be in overdrive!!! hoto:hoto:hoto:
(He'll feel like the New Prince)!!! 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


>


Lol he is getting a right hairy beast,he will be needing a haircut soon xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

oh he's such a good looking boy Karen. You lucky, lucky thing!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's a scrumptious chocolate pudding xxx


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow love his coat stunning


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous boy!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Love his crinkly wee ears 

I think He's gonna be a wee curly wurly ... Delicious!! 

xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Love his crinkly wee ears
> 
> I think He's gonna be a wee curly wurly ... Delicious!!
> 
> xxx


I do too cos he has got curlier on his legs but his body is still fluffy,its weird cos the choc is curly and the cream.beige areas are fluffy x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

mandym said:


> I do too cos he has got curlier on his legs but his body is still fluffy,its weird cos the choc is curly and the cream.beige areas are fluffy x


It's fascinating isn't it...

I'm sure either Clare, Julie or Karen mentioned the same of the blue roan coat..... Can't remember which way round it was though. 

I wonder what he will look like a year from now..... 

And Cora too...It will be great to watch their coats develop ...

xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

What a sweet boy he is love his colors I want to squeeze him


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> It's fascinating isn't it...
> 
> I'm sure either Clare, Julie or Karen mentioned the same of the blue roan coat..... Can't remember which way round it was though.
> 
> ...


Coras coat seems to be more even all over with the same coat type throughout,fergus has got the thickest coat in the liter,he is the chunkiest pup too xxx


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Mind if I add a few more?!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

DebsH said:


> Mind if I add a few more?!


 Yes that would be fab!! x


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pictures - you can never have too many 

Pictures or puppies


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Course ...... Ahhhhhh Cora poppet being such a good girl, you can tell she's a girl, little beauty.....tick, tock for you Deb. Am I right that by tonight there'll just be Fergus and Cora ???


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah It's not as different now but the black was softer more a wool texture the white had a texture leaning more to hair, if that makes sense x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Yeah It's not as different now but the black was softer more a wool texture the white had a texture leaning more to hair, if that makes sense x


Fergus's chocolate hair is getting quite curly,the paler hair is definately not as curly and more fluffy.Yes tonight it will just be cora and fergus,i actually feel sick with nerves.i never like them leaving but these pups are just so special its going to be strange not having them here.puppy packs all ready,i have them in ..baby boy and baby girl bags lol xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh Mandy :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug: your the bestest


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

I feel quite emotional at the thought of them going to new homes so I can't imagine how you feel Mandy :hug:

Only two more sleeps!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Be lovely to you and Cora though when we pick Fergus up. Might have to try and arrange get together x


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Be lovely to you and Cora though when we pick Fergus up. Might have to try and arrange get together x


Oh, we'll be there! Not going to miss Fergus going to his new family


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

That was meet you and Cora xx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

mandym said:


> Fergus's chocolate hair is getting quite curly,the paler hair is definately not as curly and more fluffy.Yes tonight it will just be cora and fergus,i actually feel sick with nerves.i never like them leaving but these pups are just so special its going to be strange not having them here.puppy packs all ready,i have them in ..baby boy and baby girl bags lol xxx


Hope it all goes well, it must be hard to hand them over, but knowing how much joy they will be bringing you must be so happy to. When we picked up Savannah her breeder was lovely but at the last minute emotion got to her and there were tears from us both!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

And then there were two  held it together well but it was heartbreaking,pyper looked so confused as thoiugh to say where are you taking my babies?when billy and maisy left she ran to the window and cried.Fergus and cora are asleepnow,its way too quiet!! xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

OMG bring back the babies. :cry2::cry2::cry2:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh poor Pyper!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oooooo it's nearly fungus and Cora day....... How exciting for Karen and deb,
And sad for Mandy - 
But at least you can rest in the knowledge that they couldn't be going to better more loving for ever homes x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Tracey Fergus is staying to help with his mummies seperation anxieties until Aug 18th, they'll be sick of him by then lol xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWEEEEEEEE, Pyper, they are gorgeous babies going to lovely homes. Wish Pyper could know.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Awwww - no one could get sick of such a beautiful pup like fergus..... He may test the patience of wilf and mable at times though haha!! X
Ps - sorry for calling him fungus in the last post ....... Bloody predict a text!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

One more sleep for Cora :jumping::jumping::jumping:

Hope all goes well tomorrow Debs, can't wait to meet the little beauty.

And then there will be one.....awwwww :baby:

Fergus is gonna keep his mummy company for a bit. 

Will miss all this pre puppy excitement after Cora, Nina and Fergus go home..

Mandy I really feel for you.... I'd be distraught!!!

At least you'll have lots of updates with such fab owners 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Deb must be in bed trying to get a good nights sleep xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Fergus and cora are fast asleep lying in the poo pose unaware its their last night together.Im sure they both know they are merles cos they tend to stick together even when the others were here.Its really sad letting them go,i have been a lot better this time cos i know i will hear about them all the time and they all have fab homes but i do think handing the last little guy over will be very hard cos he is staying longer but at the same time i will be happy knowing where he is going.xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh sleep easy little ones


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Morning everyone 

I slept sooooooo well last night! My body must've known I should make the most of it  

Getting ourselves organised to make the journey up to Aberdeen. Am excited/nervous/happy/sad all at once :embarrassed: Can't wait to bring her home, but sad for Mandy and Pyper and Fergus :hug:


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

DebsH said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> I slept sooooooo well last night! My body must've known I should make the most of it
> 
> Getting ourselves organised to make the journey up to Aberdeen. Am excited/nervous/happy/sad all at once :embarrassed: Can't wait to bring her home, but sad for Mandy and Pyper and Fergus :hug:


Cora has just had her bath.Fergus is dancing around her as though to say hahahhaa you got a bath and i ddnt! Are you ready Debs? she s just going to love your house with little kiddies to play with and tire her out lol xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Have a happy new puppy day Deb and take lots and lots and lots of photos hoto:
Mandy - enjoy your Cora cuddles right up to her going home time.... :hug:
Fergus is *so* going to be a mummy's boy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:Ahhhhhhh this is so bitter sweet I'm writing this with blurred vision, I've always looked forward to puppies coming home and never given that much thought to those left behind, and for that matter how massive a change it must be for the little one.Soooooooooo thinking about you Mandy, Pyper and Fergus. 
Deb such an exciting but slightly daunting time, Cora will bring something extra special to your family and your children will love her. Keep us all upto date and ask away, whatever the query.... The forum is a special resource and I'll be using it. Good luck to all :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:Safe journey x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Cora is now on route to her new life with debs and family,a very lucky little puppy.i have been surprisingly calm cos i know how happy these pups will be and fergus has settled back in his pen without a care in the world.Now i can take him out in his puppy sling,wonder what he will make of that xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you Mandy xxxxxx will be interested to know xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

omg .. just read this thread and cried ... So happy for new owners but know what this is like for a loving and devoted breeder, it really is hard as you just love them, cant help it, you just care....

I always try to keep at the back of my mind, you cant keep a litter of puppies, its not fair on them, plus they need that 1:1 training and bond from their lovely new owners .. still hard though to say goodbye .. oh no crying again.

Cora and Fergus are clearly loved by their new owners already .. that is worth crying happy tears


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:hurt::hug::whoo::hurt::hug::jumping::hug::jumping:

Such an emotive time x


----------

